# Price Check - 1970's Sears Lionel 8140



## theantiquetiger (Mar 22, 2010)

I am helping a lady price an estate sale, and she has an early 1970's Lionel train set (8140 is the engine if I remember correctly) that came from ears. it is complete and still in the original mailer.

I am going back today, so I will repost if it is something different.

My quick guess-timent was $120. It has all the track, 4 or 5 cars, and the transformer.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ebay as a searching tool is likely your best research tool here. Look at both current and completed auctions. In the completed, both items that sold and items that didn't will give you a high/low price range.

Try to identify the particular set number, car numbers, etc.

TJ


----------



## theantiquetiger (Mar 22, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Ebay as a searching tool is likely your best research tool here. Look at both current and completed auctions. In the completed, both items that sold and items that didn't will give you a high/low price range.
> 
> Try to identify the particular set number, car numbers, etc.
> 
> TJ


I looked there first, no hits. The engine is 8140 ($15), but nothing on the entire set. I don't see the number of the set on the box. It does have 5 cars including the engine.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

David Doyle has published a series of Lionel catalog / pricing books "Standard Catalog of Lionel Trains" ... prewar, postwar, '70's on. I have the first two, but not the latter. See if you can get your hands on a copy of the latter volume ... perhaps identify the set, and maybe a stab at price. Much of the early '70's stuff does not bring huge prices, though.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Much of that stuff doesn't have huge quality either.


----------



## theantiquetiger (Mar 22, 2010)

I didn't think it was too expensive. I think she put $120 on it and sell it 1/2 price on Sunday.


----------



## theantiquetiger (Mar 22, 2010)

I did get one hit but no box and missing one car

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Lionel-8140-Train-Locomotive-Tender-Plastic-/320655211815?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4aa88a3d27#ht_7271wt_922


----------

